# Flinders Saturday 12th May



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

I have been meaning to give Flinders a bash for a while now. Hobie Vic has been talking it up and has a leave pass up his sleeve. I have never launched there but I'm told there are two options.

Plan A - Ocean side launch near the golf course. This is my preferred launch unless the wind / swell get up.

Plan B - Bay side launch near the pier.

Everybody is welcome but it might pay to leash all your gear if you plan to launch on the ocean side. Hopefully Hobie Vic will be our tour guide. 

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm in this Saturday too.

Very keen to chase fish on the outside if the weather permits. I'm thinking an am start and have most of the day up my sleeve for once.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It looks a goodin' Hoit and Hobie...but I'm missing in action around some shops with Mrs Poddy. I'm also less likely to get a cold water surf dumpo in Big W's socks dept, unless I trip over a mop bucket and end up falling backwards into a display of coca cola bottles three aisles away. I better leash my pants just in case (don't want to scare the elderly ladies and kiddies investigating soft drinks). Hope the Hobies Hookem (HTHH) :wink: 

Upside is after a coupla extra shifts I'm now off to fish tommorrow and Fri if anyones keen :wink: .


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck fellas,

I've got the car in for a service so I'm kinda stuck here but not at work for a good change. I'd like to be sick tomorrow Podster but have committed to completing a few tasks before the end of the week.

Cheers Milt,


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL Poddy, maybe Mrs Poddy should keep YOU on a leash like those retractable ones people use for dog walking :shock: :lol:

Flinders is a great stretch of water, but can be a little bit hairy if the swell is up. I've launched there twice without incident, and found that the waves seem to break a lot less to the right of the pier.

Good luck guys, and don't forget the squid jigs!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries Milt. Squids, the last time I forgot to leash my pants and came unstuck in BigW I ended up in an awkward upside down position in the bicycle dept in front of a near sighted elderly lady checking over a ten speed. Billy Connolly's classic joke about bicycle racks lost it's myrth to me from that point on...and I now steer clear of ten speeds :shock: :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

PoddyMullet said:


> I ended up in an awkward upside down position in the bicycle dept in front of a near sighted elderly lady checking over a ten speed.


Lucky for all concerned that she didn't have a fiddle with the gear knob :shock:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Grant / Steve ...

Looking at Seabreeze if it can hold its forecast for the Saturday i'd like to join you both at Flinders BUT from comments such as Squidders "bit hairy" im wondering if Flinders might not be suitable for a SIK??? What do you fellas think - my kayak is rock bloody solid on the water and has handled very good in very rough conditions off Ricketts but can have a tendency to fill-up :shock: if there are breaking waves ...

Hiya Poddy - weather pending im knocking off early on Friday for a fish, not sure where but will be out this side of the bay, Ricketts Chelsea or Sunnyside only because of their close prox' to work ...


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'd love to fellas, but alas I've commitments on saturday


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Tony

The SIK is no good if we venture outside.

It would be fine inside the bay. The waves around the pier are usualy a small shore dump right at the waters edge. Just big enough to put you on your arse as you get in or out. You just need to wade out a little further and/or keep your eye on them. Inside the point it is nearly always flat.

Give me a call. I may have another yak for you. 59 75 6399 or 0418 566 626

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

ALRIGHT, that would be awesome Scott (not steve  ) and greatly appreciated...would also mean i wont be dictated by the weather so much. l'll touch base with ya tonight :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I just had another look at Grant's map, please be very careful if you decide to launch at spot A. If anything remotely southerly kicks up while you're out you guys will have a fun time trying to get back in :?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Jase

Thanks mate, you are right about Southerlies. We will be carefull.

I only venture out on Northerlies or light days and keep a very close eye on the weather. If the wind swings and it gets hairy I'll nip back around the point and land at the pier rather than the beach.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

looking at seabreeze (which changes more often than i do my jocks) its predicting ideal conditions for a Flinders run with just about nothing but northerlies on the saturday ... fingers bloody crossed it stays like that.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, looks like a magic day to take on Flinders.

Take care fellas, and good luck.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

From someone that used to have an on-site van at Flinders caravan park and fished the area a lot (mainly land based) may I humbly suggest plan B would my preferred option.

Don't forget a troll through the mussel lease (north of the pier) for some delicious snook. The whole place can be quite fickle, but there is always some reef ooglies (I'll eat anything) about for the pot if the whiting, salmon, couta, mackeral, pinkies, gars and shark aren't about.

Plenty big leather jackets out wide.

Good luck and mind the current


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Howdy Varp.

Got any special intell on the area ? You must have had a few regular haunts.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi Scott - wish I could put you on some magic marks, but I never found them. Land based was restrictive, but I took note of what came in. My feeling is that it always looks like it should fish better than it does.

There is good sandy/reefy whiting ground all the way through to Hastings and I have seen the greatest massed display of big KGW move under the pier that I have ever seen all my puff, but it was never really consistant.

I did catch big snook when we hired a tinny and trolled through the lease. Most times anyhow.

Grass whiting, squid and gars were reliable and salmon would often move into the corner south of the pier, but without a boat I dipped out on most of the action.

I used to fish for gars and mullet at 'plan A'. S'pose it could be alright for a launch on the right day, but I do remember some massive autumn swells that sent me scurrying back to the pier.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hobie Vic said:


> I'm in this Saturday too.
> 
> Very keen to chase fish on the outside if the weather permits. I'm thinking an am start and have most of the day up my sleeve for once.
> 
> ...


So it looks like there will be 3 Hobies heading out. How does a 6.15am arrival / 6.30am launch sound.

Can we expect much current down that way. ie will my 1/4ounce jig heads get to bottom to find those Flinders flatties. High tide is 6am so at least we will have the tide with us on the way back in.

Is it going to be worthwhile taking my 8kg rod to rig up some livies in search of something bigger and hopefully not too toothy :shock:

The weather forecast is still looking great but if it changes I'm happy to revert to Plan B.

Regards
Grant


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Howdy Grant

I'm fine with 6:30 launch. I was originaly thinking a little later but have no problem with it. Its still a bit dark around then so Plan B might be better at that time.

I'm taking a 3kg plastics setup, some heavier jig heads, a spare rig for squid and a 15kg rig for the bigger chaps. Wire trace and some rope too. You never know........

I'll call you tomorrow.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Scott,

a slightly later launch is OK for me. Its going to be a long drive down from Hawthorn.

I might stick with my 8kg rod with 60lb leader. If something has the ability to get through that then I'm not sure if I want it near my kayak anyway  :roll: 

Speak to you tomorrow.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

"Wire trace and some rope too"

Don't forget to show the northern PPB boys the ropes HobieV, geez you guys are gearing up...just short of AK47's. Leave the lazy gillers alone....lazy is a way of life :shock: :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Grant ... with HobieVics generous offer to loan a yak for Flinders im rapped to be tagging along, conditions are looking near perfect so i hope we nail something special.

I broke the bloody 'bail-arm :evil: on my heavier outfit last night giving it a Quik once over, so im reduced to fishing light for the day...could make it a good challenge if i manage to hook up big.

Tony.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Were back....big day.....awesome fishing....report soon.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice    did you tackle some salmon :?: Look forward to the report.

Milt,


----------

